# Moving from Self-Employed to PAYE



## Pooler (24 Aug 2010)

Hi,
I've recently moved from being self-employed to starting work as an employee. 
My accountant has told me that he has informed revenue that I am longer trading and has supplied them with my new employers VAT/PAYE number.

On my 1st pay slip I have noticed that I am on emergency tax.
My question is what do I need to do to get off emergency tax and onto the normal tax band (A1 I believe).
I haven't been able to contact my accountant regarding this hence the post

Thanks


----------



## WindUp (24 Aug 2010)

You might be better off staying on emergency tax depending on how much tax you owe from your self employed days. "A1" refers to PRSI and not tax-- this will depend on your weekly/monthly salary and not the tax basis, so do not worry about it

I'd recommend waiting until your accountant is available unless you are certain you owe no tax from the rest of the year.

If you are over paying , you will get it back when your accountant advises how much credits to apply to your paye employment


----------

